# كيف يتعرف الـ PLC على الـ AutoCAD-قسم الـCNC



## يوسف حميض (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نرجوا المشاركة في الموضوع التالي للأهمية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t232184.html

ودمتم بخير


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (21 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك ... مواضيع جميلة


----------



## amr_emad (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اراد معرفة الدائرة الكهربية لتحكم فى cnc عن طريق plc وطريقة البرمجة فى مشروع تخرجى


----------

